# 2nd annual Cabela's Worlds foremost Bar-B-Que Challenge



## newtgadget (Jul 9, 2006)

FYI.....

Located in Hamburg, Pa.
Cabela's
Attn: Phil O'Boyle
100 Cabela Drive
Hamburg, PA 19526
Phone 610-929-7000
Fax 610-562-0981
E-mail [email protected]


----------

